# espesor de carcasa



## texmexigal

Que es un espesor de carcaza?
hablando acerca de calderos (boilers) donde se especifica maxima presion de trabajo, a~no de construccion, fabricante, potencia, y espesor de carcaza...


----------



## Dlyons

texmexigal said:


> Que es un espesor de carcaza?
> hablando acerca de calderos (boilers) donde se especifica maxima presion de trabajo, a~no de construccion, fabricante, potencia, y espesor de carcaza...



espesor de carca*s*a  = thickness of the casing


----------



## nombus

texmexigal, suggest you visit a boiler manufacturer site. they might have pics, as carcasa can also be the external walls/structure.  Casing is a suitable alternative too. 
best,
nom


----------



## Eyro

In the Air filtration industry they use HOUSING, talking about the exterior structure that houses the air filter modules. 
I hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## Karamazov

la carcasa es un tipo de escudo, housing es traducido como carcasa en la empresa donde trabajo, y es para cubrir partes de un ensamble...entonces Housing thickness sí te puede servir si es para cubrir...


----------



## texmexigal

Thank you  For all your help!


----------



## chics

> hablando acerca de calderos (boilers)


No sé si en América es distinto... aquí les llamamos *calderas*.


----------



## jalibusa

"vessel wall thickness"


----------



## abeltio

En calderas hay muchos espesores... si se trata de calderas acuotubulares en general se refiere al espesor del domo de vapor... y si se trata de la placa de características de una parte de la caldera va a decir: wall thickness... y nada más.


----------



## Brownie_1

En la industria petroquimica se utiliza "shell" al referirse a la carcasa. En este caso, "shell thickness" es lo correcto.


----------



## javisil

He visto que a veces está escrito _carcaza_ y otras _carcasa_. Es símplemente por aclarar que _carcaza_ es incorrecto ya que se refiere a otra cosa, es _carca*s*a._ Carcaza es una funda de cuero para el rifle, es decir, lo que se llama un carcaj.


----------

